# Coils ?



## Stranger (10/3/20)

Hope I am in the right place to ask this question.

Why do I see on some two post decks, that the coil legs are put in one on the top and the other in the bottom and then the opposite side the same, like below

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (10/3/20)

Stranger said:


> Hope I am in the right place to ask this question.
> 
> Why do I see on some two post decks, that the coil legs are put in one on the top and the other in the bottom and then the opposite side the same, like below
> 
> View attachment 191927


So both are the same and legs are kept as short as possible. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (10/3/20)

OK, looking at this pic I may have answered my own question. One leg is high and the other is low.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (10/3/20)

Stranger said:


> OK, looking at this pic I may have answered my own question. One leg is high and the other is low.



It also eliminates awkward bends on bigger coils especially.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (10/3/20)

Stranger said:


> OK, looking at this pic I may have answered my own question. One leg is high and the other is low.


If you look the upper terminals are inwards of the lower terminals so upper left to lower right will be the same distance as lower left to upper right. Having the coil leads fixed like this makes it easy to manipulate the coils at a level height to each other while their being the same total lead length with both coils so even resistance meaning both coils should heat identically instead of one running hotter than the other.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

